# ALL IN ONE SUPPS: PHD OR MAXIMUSCLE?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I have only used maximuscle cyclone so i cant compare it to anything else. Has anyone used PhD Synergy-ISO-7. It looks pretty decent but it would be good to hear from someone thats actually used it

Cheers guys


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I personally havent used it buy my old training partner used it and it seemed to work well for him. Tbh would probs be cheaper to buy the ingredients seperately and make them yourself, get a better quantity of each supp then too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> I personally havent used it buy my old training partner used it and it seemed to work well for him. Tbh would probs be cheaper to buy the ingredients seperately and make them yourself, get a better quantity of each supp then too.


thanks for the advice and info m8. good to know


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

synergy is a good product, but often around 50% of the all in ones are cheap carbs

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/new-image-supplements/87098-mm5-all-one-offer-week.html

self promotion I know :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally think cyclone is over priced and over rated so for the money I would go for PHD, to get the amounts of a supp you need you would have to take to much cyclone imo, which would work out very expensive, you would be much better off with a good standard protein, and with the spare money building up your supplemnts....


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Or....

You could get the Myprotein version, which is the same stuff at a fraction of the price.. 

Edit: Good to see Maximuscle got a board sponsor though, you need someone to fight your corner..


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Must....resist....temptation....to slaughter Maximuscle reps...horrible...post.

Phew! Just managed to retract the fist of death in time


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Phd synergy for me , i ve tried sci mx omni and reflex one stop and both tasted like dog sh.... you get the idea . Choc is nice , strawberry is nice and bannana is ok for the first few then starts to get sickly . For what you get dont think it s that badly priced


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Have tried cyclone its a good product tastes rubbish at first but you get used to it.I would advise buy 2 tubs(lasts about 3 weeks) after that you will not get any extra benefit from it for a while so move on to a whey protein.Its not really a long term fix unless your loaded.Hope it helps.O and dont take it too late at night(kept me awake weird?) :thumbup1:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have used both and would say I think Maximuscle Cyclone is better. I remember it was the first supplement I ever took and I got really good strength gains and put on a few pounds of muscle. I didn't think much of Synergy at all.

Although I agree with one of the posts above, your better financially just buying a decent whey protein and a decent creatine and using them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheers for all the posts guys, the info and advice has been helpful (except for the one from maximuscle which was sh1t and probably lost me as their customer :thumb: )

So i have decided to either go for the synergy or buy whey protein and creatine separately as it seems to be the cheaper, more effective option

Thanks again guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

id go for phd out of those two. i don't see how anyone can justify buying maximuscle stuff unless they get it for free or really cheap. ive used synergy iso 7 before and i made good results on it i think its a really good product. as all in one's go i also like extreme build and recover it's also another really good product imo.

part of me really wants to try cyclone to see what all the fuss is about. which is why jbc's supreme looks so apealing looks very very similar to cyclone a bit like mp's hurricane but i didn't like huricane.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Maximuscle as good a products as they are, quality wise, i refuse to bring myself to paying their prices, even online prices. Cyclone, 20x servings for £35, jog on lol

PhD for me.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Boditronics Profusion Reloaded is well worth checking out - it's got a really nice ingredients profile and seems to be really popular with people. Tastes pretty nice too - from the sample I've had lol! Not tried a full tub, too much of a fan of low carbing it


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Or....
> 
> You could get the Myprotein version, which is the same stuff at a fraction of the price..
> 
> Edit: Good to see Maximuscle got a board sponsor though, you need someone to fight your corner..


Hah!

Got we must jip maxi muscle so much, tbh we hadly sell maximuscle in any of our stores, the stuffs good but too expensive.

Myprotein/bulkpowders.

Just mix it all together, still tastes great, just no big brand name or fancy tub.

(I did this to a 90% whey isolate - added 100g hmb, 100g bcaa powder and 50g creatine) - Was great, think i added some galaxy chocolate powder

(was like What the hell  )

A lot of people are saying phd, might give it a go sometime they#'re relativley cheap aren't they.?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Phd all the way. I personally use pharma gain. £28 for 35 servings

maximuscle are a bicep boys favourite because you'd have to be pretty damn retarded to believe some of the ****e they say about their products!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Hah!
> 
> Got we must jip maxi muscle so much, tbh we hadly sell maximuscle in any of our stores, the stuffs good but too expensive.
> 
> ...


They don't help themselves with copy and paste marketing b*llocks when someone asks about a product..

"yeah, cyclone is best, while you're at it get all these other products from us too!!... Overpriced?? Sorry I don't understand.."


----------

